

Froxlor: free high-quality server admin panel - blacksqr
http://froxlor.org/

======
andmarios
Very nice work! Your defaults and choices show that you have experience in the
field.

What I would really like to see is good documentation and the command line you
run on my server every time I hit save. Server administritation is opinionated
work, so I would like to know your choices for when I will need to fix the
server myself. I think the way you ask the admin to configure the services
himself is great!

Also I would like to see support for alternative nameservers. Bind imo is
overkill for most cases. I get good mileage from powerdns.

A few minor issues:

    
    
      - customers should be allowed to add domains themselves
      - rules for passwords should be shown beforehand

------
eblah
I've been using Froxlor to manage over 200 sites. I use it mainly as a bare
bones Apache configuration editor and have also added a few things to it, such
as cron jobs and such.

I'll echo what others have said though... the project is great at what it
does, but the programming practices and backend are spaghetti and mess all
over.

There are several other systems out there, but this one uses barely any
resources in an environment that is fully PHP anyway, and that's primarily why
I chose it.

------
nik736
[http://vestacp.com](http://vestacp.com) is a also great choice.

------
lmz
For those who don't like PHP there's [http://ajenti.org/](http://ajenti.org/)
(Python) or Webmin+Virtualmin (Perl).

------
btzll
Cannot try the admin panel, because apparently it was locked.

What features is this missing compared to cPanel?

~~~
el33th4xx0r
Freedom & support for other than centos/redhat distro?

------
snowgarden
Beware of the code quality. It's a huge mess.

------
UserRights
Joke.

------
jdiez17
I was bracing for "PHP" the whole time I was reading the website.

------
stephenr
This seems to be a fork or some derivative of "SysCP", dating from 2003
(SysCP) and 2010 (froxlor)

Unfortunately this has the same issue many "mature" PHP projects have - the
architecture and coding practices of the project don't evolve as the language
itself evolves.

